# Am i crazy, your verdict please. or serieous musicologist got atl he Gesualdo albums



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

:lol:

Most be defenetly nuts, a crack pot, a wild crazy man...hahaha

But you dont understand, before being a musico;logist ''en herbe''= full patch.
I need to witness different era ,different ensemblee , different part of the world gesuaaldo from the 50'' to owaday im exploring vynil era 50'' to early 80'' than early era first cds, than the 90'' and so on, you get the picture therefore i will be an expert in Gesualldo at least.. not out of morbid curieousity, see Gesualdo life and his music two thing, fascinating music, gruesome killer .. even if he probably senthissss men o do the job(paranthesis).

Now i order 1952 gesualdo release hmm hmm yeah split whit monteverdi and thatt the latest vynil, first era Gesualdo.. non officiaally?

So i would like to blame absinth, chartreuse,, illicit substance tat is smoke for causing dementia compulsiva in me, why do i need so mutch Gesualdo, im odd ball or passionated.

This is getting out of hand im afraid i will have to starve, perhaps miss godflesh show in my home town ishe this would be bad, i wont.. i find a way not to spend

Money is satan?, materialism is not a religion substitue for christ.. amen my fellows TC classical brothers, friends , followers, groupies, fanboys, haters(since it's gods way), and yaka di yaka di yaka di yah...

Deprofundis feel like a bit foolish .. correction not just a bit,, a hudge bit, thanks for readings..
So what about this guy am i suitable for sanity chair or something or im some pocket protecter authistic nerds of classical music or a mix of everything affored mention, hmm yap, it's a good thing guys like me dont live in usa i would be elligible for a gun, no wone want that even if deprofundis peace n love, non-violence see.

I hope you had fun reading me, just as mutch had fun reading me, just has mutch as i had writing this, no illicit drugs were use, alcohol is also a part of satan just like funny tobacco, .... im ncanadian,quebecer, north american, yank, but i disaprove legalisation of canabiss,, im stiff on this , im sorry., but this has nothing to do whit classical only a warning for the youth,deprofuundis is a responsable adult on this mather..That is it folks.

Thaat is it folk and if i dont receive my stuff in the mail tomorrow my Pierre de Manchicourt huelgas ensemble brewed, im gonna kill the post man(joke) :tiphat:


----------

